# E-Bay versus Flea Market Profits- Kinda Long



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Am selling on E-Bay and also at a couple of large flea markets in this area. So far, the E-Bay route is a lot more hassle, a lot less profit, and a general pain in the rear. 
Part of the reason for that is that I have dial-up and it takes an average of 8.3 minutes to do a listing. (I actually took an average of the last 25 listings I did. The manufacturing engineer in me coming out I guess.) Can't get anything out here in the swamp but Satellite Internet, and that is not in the budget right now. 
Have sold at some auctions, but the 20% to 30% that the auction company charges destroys all my profit. 
What is everyone's experience with this? Where are you getting your merchandise to sell? I am having real problems getting quality stuff that will sell on E-Bay at a price that will generate any real income for my sister and I. I am also finding that the prices things will sell for have dropped significantly. I have been a collector of old tools for 40 years, and the value of these items has dropped at least 50% in the last year. 
Sorry for the long post, but this buying/selling thing is going to have to support our little unconventional family until I can find a job.

Thanks

alan


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not doing nearly as well at eBay as I used to. Power Sellers are getting a break in listing fees right now, but profits are actually worse right now because eBay Best Match listing algorithm is pushing our auctions out of sight.

We've learned in the past few weeks that eBay is listing buy.com's products for free and giving them priority list standing. It's really hurt the average seller badly. They'll probably get sure for it later, but we're hurting now.

I just don't know what the future of eBay is.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Alan-

I have lots to say, but not alot of time right now.

I have taken a pretty hard hit on ebay too, and most of it has to do with ebay's changes in no money orders, higher fees, etc.

I agree with your thoughts on old tools. They have taken a serious hit in price. I am not sure that it is ebay's fault, or if the demand in the old tool market has dropped. Take a Stanley 45. The bottom has nearly fallen out of that market! Rough user examples are barely worth selling these days. For what they are bringing, I'll just keep the few users that I have.

The economy isn't helping either. Lots of items are not doing well because of the reccession. I am into Lionel trains, and they were somewhat soft last time I looked. But I did get tip-top dollar for a Williams set that I sold. Go figure!

Clove


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Alan-

One other idea is business foreclosure auctions. I have done very, very well in the past buying at these auctions, and selling the items on ebay.

The big hurdle is that nearly everyone has wireless internet in some form, and allows them to look up different items. It can be quite difficult to get some items bought right at these sales.

At the same time, I wish I could say that I was really smart, and knew tons about the value of stuff. Sadly, much of my success is dumb luck, which is okay with me too.

It is hard to know which auctions to attend. It is a hard call. I took $4000 to an auction thinking I could buy tons and tons of bargains. There were 2900 lots on the first day alone. Prices went sky-high, and I wasted 14 hours at that auction, and bought nothing.

I went to another auction on a whim, even though the sale bill looked yucky. I spent $165, and sold those items for $1,700. I cleared over $1200 with that day's buys, and it was a cake walk. I think I was at that sale for 2 hours, and had a day in listing those items.

The guys and gals with the wireless cannot look up everything. Some are very specific in what they buy, like books, or manuals, or phone systems, or computers, or office furniture. 

You just got to look for the deals that no one else does. I bought several cases of Sears Shop Vac filters for $20. I pieced them out on ebay for $12.99 each. Or the LA Weightloss cereal bars. I paid $4 a case, and sold 2 boxes for $16. 12 boxes to a case, and I had 11 cases.

Also, lots of the wireless access buyers want BIG profit items that are easy to ship. They often want the items they can clear hundreds or thousands on each items. I steer clear on those, and focus on the smaller, less obvious item that they think are a waste of time.

Go to enough auctions, and you will get lucky.

Clove


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

best way to get around the fees is but a buy it now of $0.01 and shipping a penny less than you wanna get. and make sure you buy in big cap letters read all before buying and have ship only on there 

ex. i want to sell an item for $20 shipped and i list the auction for $0.01 and the shipping $19.99 

ebay puts up a little thing that says your shipping is to high but so far all my listings have been fine as long as its around the shipping dont do it for any thing over $100 shipping they would catch on to that 

but i get a lot of stuff off craigslist and sell it for more on ebay and usually make a good profit 

or look for stuff listed in the wrong place and buy it and resell it in the right listing or on craigslist 

but i have made $3000 in the last month on ebay with about $300 in ebay fees mostly cause it was pick up only stuff


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Farm and estate auctions use to be a good supply source until people became knowledgeable about eBay and drove up prices.

On eBay it helps to be the only one selling a particular item. Of my 340 or so items, my guess would be I'm the only seller of well over half of them.

On old tools going down in value, it's merely a reflection of supply and demand at work. Collectors usually do so with discretionary funds. When income declines such funds may no longer be available for the hobby. They may even start selling off duplicates and such.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I also look at it this way:

With eBay, you have to respond to people immediately, ship several days of the week, be "on top" of things all the time, and generally be available. 

With flea markets? You show up. You sell. You go home. You don't need to do much until the next weekend. LOTS less day-to-day work.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

galump said:


> Part of the reason for that is that I have dial-up and it takes an average of 8.3 minutes to do a listing.


Yes, that can be a lot of work if you list unique items. I list products that I have an unlimited supply of (I make them), then run the same auctions over & over. I use a free auction managing service (auctiva.com) where I can schedule my listings for the week without paying the 10 cent scheduling fee that eBay charges.


----------



## Debbie at Bount (Feb 24, 2005)

I nver make money off of Ebay but I have found repeat customers that then buy off my website. I have a soap business and I know some of those soaps must be listed at below what it cost to do. Unless, the soapmakers are not telling the truth, you can't make a 4 ounce of olive oil, essential oil soap at 99 ents. I sell less on Ebay and then after they use the soap hopefully the'll buy off my site. I only list every few months. The problem is that when I list, my regular customers half the time have me down as favorites and buy my auctions.


----------

